
iPhone 6s waterproof [video] - josephpmay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=193&v=t_HbztTpL08
======
jasondrowley
I've searched around for other videos and this appears to be the only one out
there so far. I'd want to see this repeated (several) times and get a visual
confirmation on the water damage indicators Apple has included in each of its
iPhone models since generation 1.

I'd also want to see if those phones worked a week or two after the test to
ensure that their insides didn't corrode after their submersion and subsequent
exposure to air.

If this is indeed waterproof, I'd also want to know about how deep it can go.

~~~
josephpmay
I'm not sure what you're saying. There are a number of other videos on Youtube
showing water tests of the 6s.

The depth is a major issue. Water pressure is the real devil for water
resistance. I'd like to see someone test the 6s in a pool.

~~~
jasondrowley
I'm saying two things. First, I want to know whether these devices work a week
or two from now after the internals would have had time to corrode... if they
were going to corrode in the first place. (Again, I'm open to the idea that
these devices really are water proof at shallow depths for indefinite periods
of submersion, but I want to see these followup tests.)

The second thing is about water pressure, which you highlighted as the key
factor in water resistance.

------
wodenokoto
How many views do you need on YouTube to pay for 2 iPhones?

